# Mac os for dell laptop



## Leslietatt (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi all. Wondering if if there will be an advantage to change os on Dell laptop running vista home basic to Mac os? Hate vista and am very impressed with Mac


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

That would violate the terms or service and it's not a simple process to even get it to work. It's basically a hack to get an Apple OS on a Dell system.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Read

Thread Closed


----------

